# Just bought a MiniJet! Worked great on my blueberry wine!!



## Kevinski324 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, My name is Kevin. I've been making wine for about 2 years now, and I think I've tried every type of wine I can(except for some reds).. I love making specialty wines, such as Blueberry, Maple, Mead, and some Sake. I had never filtered until recently, when I noticed a slight bit of sediment in some of my bottles, and I didn't like the sight of it!.. Anyway, now I make sure that the wine is completely done fermenting, rack it a few times, clarify it (with a liquid clarifier--I forget the name), and then filter and bottle.. My wine is completely clear now, and I would have to say that the MiniJet is definately well worth the money!


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep! I agree.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 11, 2007)

I filter all of my wines to. I sure wish I had got a Super Jet though. I normally do a few batches at a time. Have to wait for the Mini-Jet to cool off at times. I think my next home filter will be an Enolmatic bottler with filter.


----------



## English (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey I just bought one too, but it hasn't arrived yet. Maybe Monday or so.. I noticed what could be described as "smoke" in my Pinot Chardonnay, really didn't like the way it looked. I swear it was clear when I bottled it, so I don't know what it is, so now I'm trying to prevent it in the next batch.
I've got a batch of Merlot fining right now and a batch of Strawberry Zin at about the same stage.
Question; Do you folks filter your red wines too? And what micron filters do you use? I guess the broader question would be what micron filters do you use for white, reds and so on..


----------



## cpfan (Apr 15, 2007)

There are three grades of filters for the Mini Jet....
#1..Coarse. #2..Fine. #3..Sterile.

I use....
Reds...usually #1, occasionally #2
Whites, Blushes...#2
I do not use the #3.

Some people use #2s for everything. In Canada, Costco sells MJ filter pads a couple of times a year, #2s only. Some stock up on those and don't bother with #1s .

Steve


----------



## English (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Steve, that's the kind of input I was looking for. I bought a few packs of the #2s to start with. Do you see any problem in using these on my merlot? I don't want to "strip" the wine, just get the "floaties" and the "smoke" out.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 15, 2007)

English:

Lots of people use #2s on their reds. Shouldn't be a problem.

In my store (a Ferment on Premise), we use #2s on reds all the time. Although that's with a Super Jet, and we're usually putting a couple of whites thru before the reds. If we're doing reds only, we'll use #1s.

Steve

Steve


----------



## CMM (Apr 3, 2010)

*Mini Jet Filters*

Everyone seems to use the #1 or #2 filters for the Mini Jet...why not the #3 filters? Are there times to use the #3?

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2010)

How long do you guys age your reds before filtering and bottling? I age mine a year and have never had that problem. Just curious.


----------



## robertb (Apr 25, 2010)

*Filtering question*

I am new to this and should be ready to bottle my first batch in a couple of weeks. I am somewhat picky and think that filtering is something that I will do. I was wondering about the timeline regarding filtering and bottling. Can you filter into the primary bucket and bottle immediately?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Robert, Yes you could do this. I can easily filter three batches (18 gallons) one right after the other with no problem. Thats with the same set of filters and only maybe five minutes in between to clean the previous carboy for the next batch. Always start with you whites first if you have a red to do. This is filtering perfectly clear wine that has been racked with no sediment. I usually filter everything one day then bottle the next.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2010)

Make sure you have sufficient sulfite levels before racking into an open bucket and keep the racking hose at the bottom side of the buckets so that the least amount of air is exposed to your wine.


----------



## robertb (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for the quick responses and advice. The reason I wanted to rack into an open bucket was because I don’t have an open carboy to rack into. Does it make that much difference and should I consider buying another carboy? And, I hate to show my ignorance, but how do I ensure that I have sufficient sulfite levels. I am working on a kit wine – a Vintner’s Reserve White Zinfandel.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2010)

If you added it in the last month with the kit you should be ok. The kits instruct you if you're aging the wine in the bottles for a year or more you should add another 1/4 tsp. 

Predictions on here are pretty accurate and I predict if you stick with the hobby you'll own a few more carboys within the next year!


----------



## robertb (Apr 25, 2010)

Based on what is happening in your cellar, I may as well buy several now.  
I actually bought two and also started a Selection International Australian Shiraz. I must admit that I am anxious to get one of them bottled. I know that patience is important, but . . . . As far as sulfite, is there any reason to not add it?


----------

